# Yea I Smoke And I Get High



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went oiut this morning got my High Smoking my Limit of Grays.











big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Man,you got some good eating there.That smoke pole killsum an smokesum at the same time.lol Eddie Buck


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Big Rock, you are the man. Way to go. I enjoy your posts and pictures.

I am in north Louisiana visiting my parents right now. There are lots of grays running around here. I could probably get my limit, but the season is closed.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Man,you got some good eating there.That smoke pole killsum an smokesum at the same time.lol Eddie Buck


they takes one look at ole rock an their uglied to death..he jist trips off that ole black shotgun oncet uinna while to keep the nats off..:nana:


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I saw this thread and said, "oh no, the Rock's got himself a bong." 
Wrong again.
A more traditional meaning to the word "shotgun". 
Way to go Rock!!


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

foxfiredidit said:


> I saw this thread and said, "oh no, the Rock's got himself a bong."
> Wrong again.
> A more traditional meaning to the word "shotgun".
> Way to go Rock!!


LMAO that is what I was thinking. LOL. Good shootin Rock!!!


----------

